
The Apple A13 SoC: Lightning and Thunder - ZeljkoS
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14892/the-apple-iphone-11-pro-and-max-review/2
======
ZeljkoS
Chart from the next page is very telling:
[https://images.anandtech.com/doci/14892/spec2006-a13.png](https://images.anandtech.com/doci/14892/spec2006-a13.png)

Summarized by this paragraph in the article:

> Last year I’ve noted that the A12 was margins off the best desktop CPU
> cores. This year, the A13 has essentially matched best that AMD and Intel
> have to offer – in SPECint2006 at least. In SPECfp2006 the A13 is still
> roughly 15% behind.

